# Belching and Location of Gas Pain???



## 20637

Hello! I have acid reflux and will be visiting my gastro dr. soon for an official diagnosis. I am also having a LOT of belching, chest pressure, etc. I also have a pain on the left side of my chest about two inches below my collar bone, and when I belch, it instantly relieves the pain. Does anyone else have gas pains this far up, in the chest area, and could this be due to GERD/hiatal hernia? The pain is quite annoying and a bit alarming (thankfully I had heart tests recently and my heart is fine). Thanks very much!


----------



## madge

I used to have chest pain that far up, and was diagnosed with acid reflux. It went away after being on Prilosec for a few months. I still get a little belching every day and a little acidy mucus in my throat, but am a lot better otherwise.


----------



## 20637

Hi Madge and thanks for responding! Did the pain ever radiate into your left breast? I can always tell when I'm going to have the belching, because first comes the pain, then the build-up, then the belching!


----------



## 17312

Blue Willow,I have been going through the same thing for years. I get gas pains up in my chest area that burn up my lungs and make my back sore. Belching is the only relief when I am bloated in my chest like that. I know exactly how annoying and scary it can be! Fennel tea is something you might think of trying, it works wonders for me. I didnt see results right away, but after a few days of drinking 2 cups a day I was pretty much gas free! Its pretty easy to find at any health store. best wishes


----------



## madge

Yes, fennel tea works for me too. You may want to try it.


----------



## 20637

Thank you Orchid Man and Madge! I have not heard of Fennel Tea, but there is a great health food store in my town and I'm sure they have it. I will certainly give it a try! How does it taste? Not that I'm picky at this point!


----------



## 20081

Gas pains in the chest area always in the middle or do they sometimes move a bit to the heft or right under breast?


----------



## 20637

Hi Dukert,Well sometimes the pain is all over, but mostly to the right and left in my breast. Since my original post, I saw my gastro dr (will have an endo and colonoscopy on Jan. 29), and have been taking Protonix now for about 3 weeks, and I can already tell a big difference in the belching and pain-- not near as often! I also think a lot of the chest pains are due to anxiety, which I have a real problem with, especially health related. I worry about everything and everyone! Do you have the chest pains and belching too? Thanks!


----------



## 20081

Yes...bluewillow...comes and goes...just 2 inches under my rt. breast nipple although I am a male...kind of an ache?? Some better after one week of nexium...is that siiliar to protonix??


----------



## 20637

Hi again Dukert- sometimes mine is an ache, and sometimes it feels like a pinch, if that makes sense! If not, don't worry-- nothing related to GERD has made sense to me yet!







I guess the pains can hit us, male or female, in about the same place! Nexium and Protonix are both proton pump inhibitors, the strongest meds for GERD (there are also two others--Prilosec and one I can't recall the name of) I haven't tried Nexium, but I have a friend that is taking it and it works very well for her. I was on Prilosec 20 mg, twice a day (I tried the once a day Prilosec 40 mg capsule but it caused my lips and face to go numb!). I do know for sure that Protonix has worked for me much better than the two Prilosec 20 mg, but it took a good two, maybe three, weeks before I could really tell a difference in the reflux and heartburn and other chest/gut discomforts. I hope you keep feeling better and let me know how the Nexium does for you. Good luck!


----------

